
Adobe is a Joke - jmorin007
http://www.postal-code.com/binarycode/2008/07/04/adobe-is-a-joke/
======
makecheck
This article is about Acrobat, and I have to agree with its ridiculous
transformation into bloatware.

It seems companies like to release major new versions of things that don't
need to become "better", instead of focusing talent elsewhere.

I can't name a single feature I use in acroread that wasn't available and done
less obnoxiously in 5.0.9. On Linux, I still run 5.0.9...it's ugly, but it
works.

I also now tend to use "xpdf", because it is very quick and works fine for
almost any PDF I come across.

------
jacobbijani
Acrobat Reader is probably useless to most people, but Acrobat Professional is
pretty indispensable for print design.

And Adobe makes more than Acrobat, you know.

